# Puberty age 7



## hellohefalump

My seven year old has been getting discharge in her knickers for a few weeks now, it's definately not thrush or she would have been complaining about the soreness and itching (she's very open with me, and she's had thrush before). 

We just had the period talk, which was... Interesting! She had no idea that ladies bleed, and had so many questions, we just about stopped short of how babies are made but she now knows about wombs and why they bleed every month. 

Anyway... Is puberty at seven and a half normal these days or should I ring the doctor?


----------



## emyandpotato

It's early but it happens. Apparently my OH hit puberty really young so it may be that my LO will too. I think a lot of girls get puberty signs at 9/10 even if they don't get their period for a few more years. I know I needed a bra and got bad skin from about 9 years old. So seven is very early but maybe not medically abnormal. I'd get her checked out but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## embo216

I think it's getting earlier all the time, I was 10 when I started and that was 18 years ago now. My little girl is 6.5 and quite developed for her age, I don't think it'll be too long before things start for her (next few years I think). I'm very open with regards to what happens with her body though and she's always shown a interest when I use pads etc. It was a massive shock for me when I started and I wasn't prepared at all, I don't want that for my little girl. x


----------



## ItsJana

Does she have any other signs of puberty? Girls who show signs of puberty before age 8 have what's called precocious puberty, it can be a sign of other health issues, but more often than not it isn't.


----------



## hellohefalump

I've called the doctor and we're seeing the nurse on Friday 

Thanks for replying everyone


----------



## mummy2o

Your hands grow first in puberty so a good doctor will x-ray the hands, just for some advice. But I was abnormal I guess. I've been this height ever since I can remember, I got boobs whilst in Primary school around 8-9 and periods around my 10-11 birthday. So I know I was early.


----------



## minties

Puberty took a long time to me, we it felt like it anyway. I was 7 when I got breast buds and was 12 when my period arrived.

I never had any discharge so that is interesting, I'll read up on that.

We had the puberty talk at school when I was 8, no sex stuff though.


----------



## aimee-lou

I remember being 8 and having the period talk at school and the phrase 'some if you may already have some of this'. I was scared to death. I can remember also matron (i went to boarding school lol) saying that the primary 4-6 girls (so age 9-11) were expected to have pads as while they may not have periods, they did get duscharge. I always thought that age 8 was pretty normal to start showing signs. Good idea to go and get checked but i would assume it will be entirely normal if not just a little early.


----------



## alicecooper

My DD is just turned 9. I'm just starting to see the very start of "breast buds" and a bit of hair on her legs, but nothing else so far.

She's known about periods, pregnancy, and birth for years, but we haven't done the sex talk yet. (She thinks God puts a baby in a womb).

I was 11 years 10 months when I got my period. I'm thinking she may therefore have a year or two before she gets hers, but you never know I guess.

7 is pretty young.


----------



## Amy_T

My daughter has had signs of puberty for years and she's just turned 9. She started with body odour then hair under her arms, she now has hair under her arms, legs, between her legs and the start of breast buds. I was 10 when I started my periods so I have prepared her for that but she's a drama queen to say the least so I'm not looking forward to her starting them at all!! 

It's been scary for her as most of her friends are not showing any signs at all so think she's felt a bit isolated regarding it all. We went to the docs a couple of years ago but at that stage there wasn't much and they said once she gets to 8 it's early but just the low end of normal. 

Good luck!


----------



## MiniKiwi

Woah :shock: I knew I was a late bloomer, I got my period at 16, but I never knew most girls get their periods around age 10! That seems so young!

Hope everything goes well with the nurse OP


----------



## Tasha

I hope it goes okay.

My daughter is nine and she has many of the signs of puberty. I thought we would have a while yet as sh is very petite and well I was a late bloomer.


----------



## alicecooper

Amy_T said:


> My daughter has had signs of puberty for years and she's just turned 9. She started with body odour then hair under her arms, she now has hair under her arms, legs, between her legs and the start of breast buds. I was 10 when I started my periods so I have prepared her for that but she's a drama queen to say the least so I'm not looking forward to her starting them at all!!
> 
> It's been scary for her as most of her friends are not showing any signs at all so think she's felt a bit isolated regarding it all. We went to the docs a couple of years ago but at that stage there wasn't much and they said once she gets to 8 it's early but just the low end of normal.
> 
> Good luck!

I see your DD is September 2005 the same as mine. Has your DD ever mentioned about other girls in her class wearing bras? Mine has said that loads of other girls in her class are wearing bras which strikes me as bizarre as 99% of them are pretty flat chested.

Is this the norm, for 8 and 9 year olds to wear bras?


----------



## Missy86

MiniKiwi said:


> Woah :shock: I knew I was a late bloomer, I got my period at 16, but I never knew most girls get their periods around age 10! That seems so young!
> 
> Hope everything goes well with the nurse OP

I can beat that, I was 17 a very late bloomer


----------



## Tasha

alicecooper said:


> Amy_T said:
> 
> 
> My daughter has had signs of puberty for years and she's just turned 9. She started with body odour then hair under her arms, she now has hair under her arms, legs, between her legs and the start of breast buds. I was 10 when I started my periods so I have prepared her for that but she's a drama queen to say the least so I'm not looking forward to her starting them at all!!
> 
> It's been scary for her as most of her friends are not showing any signs at all so think she's felt a bit isolated regarding it all. We went to the docs a couple of years ago but at that stage there wasn't much and they said once she gets to 8 it's early but just the low end of normal.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I see your DD is September 2005 the same as mine. Has your DD ever mentioned about other girls in her class wearing bras? Mine has said that loads of other girls in her class are wearing bras which strikes me as bizarre as 99% of them are pretty flat chested.
> 
> Is this the norm, for 8 and 9 year olds to wear bras?Click to expand...


My daughter is 2005 too :D she has just started wearing little bras (soft, no underwire, training style bras). To the outside world she is flat chested, but actually her nipples have changed and breast buds are forming. Bras and bra shopping are a good starter point for many to broach that conversation with their daughters and it may even help them to accept the changes to their bodies a little easier. The training bras are also thicker material (usually two layers) than a vest, which allows any changes to be less obvious to their peers if they feel body conscious. 

I hope that made sense xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Well we went to see the nurse today, did a swab, but the nurse thinks it's pretty normal and the girls are starting younger and younger now.

Madeleine wears crop tops... She doesn't have breasts yet but some of her friends are wearing them and she's 'keeping up with the Jones' so to speak. My mum didn't let me wear a bra until I was nearly sixteen and it was sooo embarrasing! So with Madeleine I've let her wear the crop tops even though she doesn't need one... If it makes her happy...


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: I was 7 when I started my periods. It was a proper one too quite heavy :blush: my family had not been open with me at all and I wasn't aware of what was happening so found it initially very upsetting and embarrassing. I got used to it but the hardest thing I found was feeling like I coldnt be "a little girl" any more at 7!!

Not sure what your plans are but I really recommend the cloth sanitary towels for a younger girl as much more comfortable. If I can help at all with any questions let me know x


----------



## lovelylaura

Gosh this thread has really shocked me. I didn't expect to be thinking about any of this in only 4 years time. I was 10 when I had my first period. I was terrified and didn't even tell my parents. I'm trying to avoid this with the girls so I guess I should be prepared for early bloomers!


----------



## morri

i was lucky I got my period at 15 years old and had signs of boobage at 13 only. good giref if I think that primary schooler could have that already.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt start till I was 15! I thought I was textbook!
My 8yr old has no signs at all (well usual preteen moodiness and she does wear deodrant) but nothing else. She is a petite girl. 

We are open about periods 'moon time' I will welcome her into our moon circle and she is excited (but will have a wait yet!)


----------



## Amy_T

alicecooper said:


> Amy_T said:
> 
> 
> My daughter has had signs of puberty for years and she's just turned 9. She started with body odour then hair under her arms, she now has hair under her arms, legs, between her legs and the start of breast buds. I was 10 when I started my periods so I have prepared her for that but she's a drama queen to say the least so I'm not looking forward to her starting them at all!!
> 
> It's been scary for her as most of her friends are not showing any signs at all so think she's felt a bit isolated regarding it all. We went to the docs a couple of years ago but at that stage there wasn't much and they said once she gets to 8 it's early but just the low end of normal.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I see your DD is September 2005 the same as mine. Has your DD ever mentioned about other girls in her class wearing bras? Mine has said that loads of other girls in her class are wearing bras which strikes me as bizarre as 99% of them are pretty flat chested.
> 
> Is this the norm, for 8 and 9 year olds to wear bras?Click to expand...

No my daughter doesn't yet although this past couple of weeks I've noticed more development in that area so not sure how long it will be. She has crop tops she occasionally wears but not all the time. There are some girls in her year at school who wear proper bras, one of them has done since they were 6, I'm assuming she has precocious puberty because she really does need one! Think there are a couple of others but as far as I'm aware (and my daughter tells me most things!) the majority don't yet.


----------



## RachA

All quite scary thinking it could be so young. I started my periods at around 12, my sister was similar. My sisters got two girls and they were around the 12/13 mark too. 

I'm probably sprouting rubbish but i would blame the fact it's happening earlier and earlier on the fact that hormones are injected into a lot of meats :)


----------



## Tasha

Rach I think it's def diet related, as in hormones in meats, additives in food, I'm not sure but convinced it is something to do with diet. I was reading something that said it is weight related (over weight children is a bigger issue than ever before) but my daughter and many of the girls that are my friends daughters and hitting puberty around nine are petite little things. That's not to say it has no effect (weight) but I'm not convinced it's the whole answer.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My daughter is so picky and doesnt eat meat, probably stunted it lol but that said I have always been tiny and dont think i had boobs till I was pregnant.


----------



## tommyg

7 seems really young to me. I'm sure I read girls will develop breasts about a year before starting periods. However like others have said they say it's getting younger and I'm inclined to agree with the comment about environment issues hormones being fed to cattle etc I also think hormones could be behind the infertility issues we face too.


----------



## embo216

With our family it's hereditary, the females down my mums side have started around 10. We all also have early menopause, around the late thirties/early forties.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow, 10 :(


----------



## Amy_T

Yep, I was 10 when I started too so I fully expect my daughter to start her's within the next year or so, not looking forward to it, I have tried to prepare her but she's a dramatic little thing so I know it will be scary for her!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im excited for my LO to join in the moon blessings. Ive made her a box (though I doubt she will start before 13)


----------



## hellohefalump

What's a moon blessing? Curious


----------



## Neko

hellohefalump said:


> What's a moon blessing? Curious

Aunt Flo

A lunar cycle is 28 days, so is a woman's cycle in theory. Although if it were up to my cycle God only knows what the moon would be doing.


----------



## hellohefalump

Ah thanks that makes sense! My cycles are all over the place too, haven't had a period for ages and defo not pregnant...


----------

